
SketchUp for Web - gprasanth
https://my.sketchup.com
======
dk3ller
Wow! my.SketchUp is tuned to work in modern web browsers. This gives new
opportunities. We'll see how to come out in reality.

~~~
buserror
Looks cool, I'm a big fan of Sketchup, despite the lack of development the
last few years -- perhaps this projects explains it!

Anyone know how level it is with the self-hosted one? One feature I find
amazing still is the photo-projection system. I used it on my own house when I
redesigned the garden/patio, it's really an amazing tool.

